# NYC Cops turn their backs on Mayor during eulogy



## QuickSilver (Jan 4, 2015)

http://www.aol.com/article/2015/01/...rid7|htmlws-main-bb|dl1|sec1_lnk2&pLid=592872


This Police force is a disgrace!  Absolutely out of control.... and they talk about everyone else.


----------



## Warrigal (Jan 4, 2015)

Disturbing behaviour for a police force.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 4, 2015)

Dame Warrigal said:


> Disturbing behaviour for a police force.



Pretty soon we will have "Brown Shirts" terrorizing people...  Just like Hitler's elite..


----------



## Warrigal (Jan 4, 2015)

The rift continues with heckling at a police academy graduation.
Not looking good for the future.

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2014-12-30/new-york-city-mayor-heckled-at-police-graduation/5992788


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 4, 2015)

Dame Warrigal said:


> The rift continues with heckling at a police academy graduation.
> Not looking good for the future.
> 
> http://www.abc.net.au/news/2014-12-30/new-york-city-mayor-heckled-at-police-graduation/5992788



I'm wondering why their Police Union allows this behavior..   At this point.. I have ZERO respect for those choosing to behave in this manor..  It's not helping the situation...


----------



## Warrigal (Jan 4, 2015)

The police have their spokespeople who can tackle the Mayor behind closed doors. 
There are ways and means that a disciplined group like the police and the military can settle differences with the command structure.
What we don't know is whether these methods have already been tried.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 4, 2015)

IMO... they are embarassing themselves.. and certainly not helping the situation.


----------



## WhatInThe (Jan 4, 2015)

Politics at a funeral-ick. Protest at a funeral-double ick. This police force actions are approaching that of the Westboro Baptist Church that will protest anything, anywhere anytime including burial at a cemetery. Even the police union head said last week when asked questions said funeral now debate later ie no comment.

This is a question of loyalty but loyalty just like respect is earned over time. You can't demand either. Once you are demanding it you've already lost the battle.


----------



## Warrigal (Jan 4, 2015)

It happened again for the second officer's funeral after the Police Commissioner asked that they don't do it at the funeral.

http://edition.cnn.com/2015/01/04/us/new-york-detective-liu-funeral/

At least there were no placards or any sound.


----------



## rt3 (Jan 4, 2015)

I can't believe it. For once I am in complete agreement. Until the new mayor put a stop to it, cops in NY could stop and frisk any one they wanted completely violating their civil rights. Now "Bloombergs private army" is still trying to call the shots (pun intended)


----------



## Debby (Jan 4, 2015)

Maybe the police force should be asking themselves the hard question:  like why their mayor feels the need to caution his bi-racial son on how to behave when dealing with the cops!


----------



## Sid (Jan 4, 2015)

Dame Warrigal said:


> The police have their spokespeople who can tackle the Mayor behind closed doors.
> There are ways and means that a disciplined group like the police and the military can settle differences with the command structure.
> What we don't know is whether these methods have already been tried.



      Yes I agree.
      However the Mayor's remarks that lead to this were not behind closed doors either.



I would like to ask you to read  this http://www.cbsnews.com/news/new-york-police-officers-salute-mayor-bill-de-blasio-at-cops-wake/


----------



## Warrigal (Jan 4, 2015)

Sid said:


> However the Mayor's remarks that lead to this were not behind closed doors either.
> Plenty of blame on both sides.



He is an elected politician and is called on to speak in public, especially in times of crisis.

Here is an account (not verbatim) of what he said and I can't really fault him.
Should he put the feelings of the police above the safety of his son, or should he bite his tongue and not refer to the fears of parents of dark skinned children?



> *Bill De Blasio Expresses Concern For The Safety Of His Biracial Son*
> 
> The Huffington Post
> By Lilly Workneh
> ...


He's talking about people being afraid of the police and afraid for the safety of their children at the hands of the police. Perhaps the police need to critically assess their interactions with the public, especially young coloured males. Community policing requires a very different approach that has benefits further down the track.


----------



## Sid (Jan 5, 2015)

Dame Warrigal said:


> He is an elected politician and is called on to speak in public, especially in times of crisis.
> 
> Here is an account (not verbatim) of what he said and I can't really fault him.
> Should he put the feelings of the police above the safety of his son, or should he bite his tongue and not refer to the fears of parents of dark skinned children?
> ...



    I honestly believe he is speaking for political gain. He knew better. Eric Garner was resisting arrest, he had a criminal record and the cops were there in response to a call. The autopsy revealed no evidence of a chokehold and listed other medical conditions that contributed to his death. The police did not go looking for a black man to take down.  As mayor he had to know this.


----------



## Warrigal (Jan 5, 2015)

I don't know anything about the Eric Garner case. I have found this video of his arrest.

http://www.theguardian.com/us-news/...ant-breathe-eric-garner-chokehold-death-video

Why were the police wanting to arrest him?
Does anyone know why the grand jury didn't indict anyone over his death?

We had a similar case over here where a foreign student affected by LSD stole two packets of biscuits and then ran from police.

He died after being tasered  and sprayed with capsicum and held down by seven police officers.
The state Coroner recommended that officers be charged.



> Roberto Laudisio Curti, 21, died on Pitt Street in the early hours of March 18, 2012, following a chase by, and violent struggle with, 11 police officers, many of whom were acting on incorrect reports of an armed robbery.
> 
> He had earlier jumped the counter of a convenience store in an LSD-induced psychotic state and left with two packets of biscuits. The talented football player had been out in Kings Cross celebrating a win with friends but ended up roaming the city's streets on his own in a paranoid, sweaty state.
> 
> ...



The trial is not over yet but one way or the other I hope justice for the accused and the deceased with be delivered.          http://www.abc.net.au/news/2014-11-17/police-officers-on-trial-over-brazilian-students-death/5896676

Every death in custody should be very carefully examined. I'm not in a position to judge the Eric Garner case because I haven't heard any of the evidence put before the Grand Jury. Perhaps someone could fill this knowledge gap ?


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 5, 2015)

Dame Warrigal said:


> I don't know anything about the Eric Garner case. I have found this video of his arrest.
> 
> http://www.theguardian.com/us-news/...ant-breathe-eric-garner-chokehold-death-video
> 
> ...



Nothing to fill in..  You saw the Video...  People are convinced he was resisting arrest..   In other words.. Are you going to believe what you are told told happened... OR are you going to believe your lying eyes..?    New York Grand Jury investigations cannot be made public so we will never know..  I only know that selling loose cigarettes from a pack does not carry a death sentence..  And that he was murdered... on camera..  and the cops got away with it.


----------



## Warrigal (Jan 5, 2015)

He was resisting arrest by saying "Don't touch me". He was agitated but wasn't being aggressive. 
Then he was seized by the neck from behind and dragged down. Then he died.

That's death in custody over here and requires a coronial inquiry.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 5, 2015)

Dame Warrigal said:


> He was resisting arrest by saying "Don't touch me". He was agitated but wasn't being aggressive.
> Then he was seized by the neck from behind and dragged down. Then he died.
> 
> That's death in custody over here and requires a coronial inquiry.



AFTER telling them ELEVEN times that he couldn't breathe.  That's just Tuesday here..


----------

